# IRS launches new web page on shared economy



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The IRS has a new web page addressing issues of the 'shared economy' https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/sharing-economy-tax-center#expenses


----------

